# [SOLVED] Linux i teledyski.onet.pl ?

## Softfailur

Moze mi ktos z szanownych kolegow i kolezanek powiedziec jak zmusic Firefoxa do odtwarzania teledyskow znajdujacych sie na:

http://teledyski.onet.pl

?

Filmy zamieszaczane gdzie indziej dzialaja (np. zwiastuny z http://film.onet.pl albo teledyski z http://teledyski.interia.pl. Jak dla mnie wyglada na to, ze przegladarka nie potrafi wlasciwie zinterpretowac adresu i odcina jego czesc (te po "?"), dlatego potem podaje bledne dane mplayerowi, a ten nie jest w stanie namierzyc pliku... Ale kompletnie sie na tym nie znam i jedyne co moge powiedziec na pewno, to to, ze z innymi filmikami na stronach nie ma problemu oraz to, ze ta sama wersja Firefoxa pod Windowsem nie ma zadnych problemow...

Pomozecie?Last edited by Softfailur on Fri Jan 05, 2007 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vanbastek

 *Quote:*   

> Prawdopodobnie używasz innego systemu operacyjnego niż Windows lub Twoja przeglądarka nie obsługuje JavaScript

 

JS mam, system wiadomo. Po kliknięciu tak wyskakuje okienko z informacją, że protokół mms nie jest przypisany do żadnego programu. Trzeba by chyba znaleźć taki , który obsługuje ww. protokół.

----------

## c2p

Mplayer obsługuje. Można też użyć mplayerplugin, ale w nim też teledyski.onet.pl nie chodzą  :Sad: .

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## Yatmai

Onet'em nie ma co sie przejmować. Miałem podobny problem, tyle że co do ich radia internetowego, czy cos takiego. Okazało sie, że wymagany jest IE 7.0, napisłąem im maila, że są rasiści, że userzy innych systemów też by chcięli z tego skorzystać, to dostałem odpowiedź, że tak musi być, bo korzystają z jakiegoś programu M$ do protekcji przed kradzieżą plików, a poza tym, ze Winshit jest systemem dominującym.... Krótko, Onet.pl SUXXXX

----------

## Polin

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> że są rasiści, że userzy innych systemów też by chcięli z tego skorzystać, to dostałem odpowiedź, że tak musi być, bo korzystają z jakiegoś programu M$ do protekcji przed kradzieżą plików, a poza tym, ze Winshit jest systemem dominującym.... Krótko, Onet.pl SUXXXX

 

No jak na dzien dobry wyjechales z takim tekstem to sie nie dziw, ze zostales olany z gory na dol. I slusznie, potraktowalbym Cie tak samo.

A wlasciwie to jakimi pokretnymi sciezkami myslowymi polaczyles rasizm z preferowanym OSem?

----------

## Yatmai

Eno, ująłem to znacznie uprzejmiej  :Razz:  A rasizm jakoś tak mi sie skojarzył, choć wiem, że to nieco grubymi nićmi szyte  :Very Happy: 

od raku: ort.

----------

## Gabrys

ale sluszne

----------

## Softfailur

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Mplayer obsługuje. Można też użyć mplayerplugin, ale w nim też teledyski.onet.pl nie chodzą .
> 
> 

 

No właśnie do tego sprowadza się cały problem. Do Firefoxa można podpiąć zarówno mplayera jak i xine, żeby taki stream nam próbowały odegrać (przeglądarka wtedy informuje, że otworzy źródło w zewn. aplikacji) - jak to zrobić napisane jest np. tu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-174680-highlight-mms+protocol+registered.html

Tylko u mnie jak klikam ten wspomniany już przez kogoś przycisk "Tak" na stronie onetu, odpalona zewn. aplikacja nie dostaje całego linka do strumienia. Można to łatwo sprawdzić oglądając źródło tej strony, na której mamy wybrać owo "Tak". Znajdziemy w nim np. takiego linka:

mms://stream.onet.pl/media.wsx?/teledyski_alternatywna/200601/38720cb40a.wmv

I kiedy w linii poleceń podamy go mplayerowi jako paramter, to ten bez problemu odegra nam stream. Natomiast, gdy ma go przekazać przeglądarka, to wywoływana przez nią aplikacja dostaje jedynie część do znaku zapytania, czyli w przypadku wyżej podanym było by to:

mms://stream.onet.pl/media.wsx?

A czegoś takiego nie odtworzy. Pytanie zatem czy da się jakoś zmusić browsera do przekazywania całej ścieżki do streamu? Bo jeśli tak, to jakoś mamy sytuację rozwiązaną. Firefox nie odgrywa wtedy tego może wbudowanym w treść strony mplayerplug-inem, ale sam wywołuje program zewn. i w rezultacie klikając na "Tak" mamy odgrywany automatycznie teledysk, a nie musimy się bawić w ręczne poszukiwanie w kodzie strony odpowiedniego linka i wywoływanie ręczne...

Także jeśli ktoś ma jakiś pomysł na to jak skłonić Firefoxa do właściwego przekazywania tego parametru i byłby tak miły i się z nami tym podzielił...

----------

## -=restman=-

podobny problem jest na wp

poniewaz moja dziewczyna koniecznie chciala ogladac wiadomosci na wp

to napisalem jej prosty skrypt 

ma go w pasku

uruchamia, wkleja link strony na ktorej wlasnie jest 

(np.  http://wydarzenia.wp.pl/wiadomosc.html?wid=8153436&rfbawp=1137323163.717&ticaid=1e7d)

i odpala mplayer  :Smile: 

dziala bez problemu

jak trzeba to moge wstawic 

pzdr

----------

## Softfailur

 *-=restman=- wrote:*   

> podobny problem jest na wp
> 
> poniewaz moja dziewczyna koniecznie chciala ogladac wiadomosci na wp
> 
> to napisalem jej prosty skrypt 
> ...

 

W sumie jak chcesz... Ale nadal wycinasz linki z kodu strony czy one są w przypadku wp widoczne na stronie? Bo na onecie to trzeba "pokaż źródło" Firefoxowi nakazać i w ten sposób ten link wyłuskać... Czy właśnie do tego służy Twój skrypt? Jeśli tak, to wklej. Postaram się go wtedy wykorzystać jakoś  :Smile: 

A swoją drogą to dziwne? To przeglądarki wina, że widzi tego linka tylko do "?" ?

Bo ta sama wersja Firefoxa na Windowsie nie ma problemów z rozpoznaniem czegokolwiek. Chociaż tam też odpala go od razu zintegrowanym WMP...

----------

## -=restman=-

a co sie wysylilem i na onet tez napisalem

kod nie jest najwyzszej jakosci ale nie mam czasu sie dzis starac

w wersji onet wkleja sie ten adres na ktorym onet informuje ze kochaja winde

wersja onet:

```

#! /bin/bash

echo "Wklej link: ";

read url;

link=$(wget -q -O - $url | grep DrawPlayer | sed -e s/^.*mms:/mms:/g |  tr ';' '\012' | head -n 1 | sed s/\'.*$//);

mplayer $link;

```

w wersji onet wkleja sie ten adres na ktorym jest obrazek i przycisk odtworz

werja wp:

```

#! /bin/bash

echo "Wklej link: ";

read url;

adres=$(echo $url | sed -e 's/pl\/.*$/pl/' );

link=$(wget -q -O - $url | grep odtwarzacz | sed -e s/^.*odtwarzacz.html/odtwarzacz.html/ | sed s/\'.*$// | uniq );

media=$(wget -q -O - $adres'/'$link | grep wmv | head -n 1 | sed -e s/^.*mms:/mms:/g | sed s/\'.*$// )

mplayer $media

```

najwygodniej sobie zrobic skrot na pasku i smiga

milego uzywania

pzdr

----------

## Drwisz

A może napisać wtyczki dla firefoxa?

Da radę?

----------

## -=restman=-

rade pewnie da, ale trzeba miec czas, 

zabieram sie od dluzszego czasu, ale jakos mi go brak

moze po 15 lutym cos sie machnie

pozdrawiam

----------

## svirus

nie macie czasem takiej akcji ze stream jest w ponad dwa razy gorszej jakosci niz pod windami ?

ja sie ciekawilem i kumpel mial na windach umnie na laczu poand dwukrotnie lepszy obraz i jakosc dzwieku ... pod linuxem nie moge nic wykombinowac :/

----------

## Snickers

Jesli komus sie to przyda to bez najmniejszego problemu teledyski.onet.pl dzialaja pod opera i jest to chyba nieco wygodniejsze niz wklejanie adresow do skryptu.

----------

## Paczesiowa

a mozesz sie pochwalic jakie wtyczki w operze masz?

----------

## Stiffi

 *Softfailur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Filmy zamieszaczane gdzie indziej dzialaja (np. zwiastuny z http://film.onet.pl albo teledyski z http://teledyski.interia.pl. 

 

Witam, 

A mi właśnie potrzebne są teledyski z interi. Tylko dlatego mam winde że nie działa to na linie. Próbowałem użyć mplayerplug-in ale jak ma się włączyć teledysk to pisze: Buforowanie 100% a pozniej connected i nic sie nie dzieje ;/ Co trzeba zrobic w takiej sytuacji ? Ktoś pomoże ?

PzD

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

Wiec tak. Mplayer-plugin działa z teledyskami na Interii tylko trzeba dobrze ustawić kodek z jakim maja się odpalać, robi się to przez klikniecie prawym klawiszem myszy w oknie pluginu i wyborze konfiguracji. Jeżeli chodzi o Onet to tu sprawa jest nieco inna ponieważ ich strona sprawdza czy przeglądarka pracuje pod winda jeżeli nie to po prostu wyrzuca info takie jakie wyrzuca i cześć. Żeby to obejść trzeba wymusić identyfikację Firefoxa jako IE do czego służy User Agent Switcher do pobrania z https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/ i teledyski można już oglądać. Czasami mogą pojawić się problemy z samym protokołem mms:// jak to obejść jest narysowane tutaj http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=4&show=311

Pozdrawiam

----------

## msch

gdzies czytalem, ze jak zmieni sie identyfikacje przegladarki z FF na IE/WXP to teledyski z onetu dzialaja. do tego jest plugin, ale nazwy nie pamietam :/

----------

## c2p

User Agent Switcher

----------

## argasek

 *Snickers wrote:*   

> Jesli komus sie to przyda to bez najmniejszego problemu teledyski.onet.pl dzialaja pod opera i jest to chyba nieco wygodniejsze niz wklejanie adresow do skryptu.

 

Istotnie, identyfikując się stronie jako Internet Explorer. Bardzo korzystnie to wpływa zwłaszcza na kierownictwo onetu, którego kluczowym argumentem jest że "Z IE korzysta 2/3 użytkowników, więc kodu naprawiać nie będziemy". -- gratulacje zarówno dla Onetu (za myślenie) jak i dla Ciebie (za utwierdzanie ich w ich myśleniu).

----------

## Paczesiowa

bardziej niz postawa onetu denerwuje mnie postawa devow opery ktorzy uniemozliwiaja zmiane useragenta:/ niestety bez proxy nie da sie ogladac normalnie teledyskow w operze poniewaz opcja maskowania sie jako IE daje nam UA takie

```
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; pl)
```

a zeby dzialaly teledyski na onecie trzeba miec takie

```
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
```

ktore ladnie w firefoxie dziala z mplayerplug-inem. i sobie musze zainstalowac jakies proxy albo olac, paranoja.

----------

## pawels

Co do wp.pl to od pewnego czasu wiadomości ogląda sie bezproblemowo w firefoksie zwtyczką mplayerplugin, a co do onetu to oni tylko Win$ wspierają i tego stanu rzeczy nic na razie nie zmieni.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

mi osobiescie User Agent Swicher wysypuje ff..

----------

## psycepa

 *pawels wrote:*   

> Co do wp.pl to od pewnego czasu wiadomości ogląda sie bezproblemowo w firefoksie zwtyczką mplayerplugin, a co do onetu to oni tylko Win$ wspierają i tego stanu rzeczy nic na razie nie zmieni.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

z kolei pod opera onet dziala, po wlaczeniu teledysku jest komunikat ze trzeba miec winde czy cos takiego, ale jak sie kliknie zeby odtwarzal to ladnie mi sie gmplayer wlacza i odtwarza teledysk  :Smile: 

btw grupa operacyjna - nie bedzie niczego wymiata :>

----------

## Yaro

Warto wspomnieć o tej wtyczce do firefoxa: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/.

----------

## Paczesiowa

ale mi pod ff dzialaja teledyski na onecie (co prawda z ueser agent switcher ale jednak). nie ma tez sie co cieszyc ze sie odpalaja w dodatkowym okienki w operze bo co mi po tym skoro byle ff sobie z tym daje lepiej rade...

na wp jakis urywak wiadomosci z polsatu sie odegral pod opera co prawda musialem kliknac na buttona ze by odpalic playera ale odpalil sie film w przegladarce.

Yaro, do czegos takiego to nie trzeba zadnej wtyczki wystarcy ustawic zeby takie a takie pliki byly otwierane przez zewn aplikacje i podac mplayera

----------

## Yaro

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do czegos takiego to nie trzeba zadnej wtyczki wystarcy ustawic zeby takie a takie pliki byly otwierane przez zewn aplikacje i podac mplayera

 

Ta wtyczka również może korzystać z mplayera i nie trzeba nic ustawiać (oprócz jej skonfigurowania), dla mnie jest to troche wygodniejsze rozwiązanie. Gdzieś wyżej czytałem, że ktoś miał problemy z odpalaniem teledysków z interii, mi działało z tą wtyczką. 

Tak czy inaczej dzięki za info, popróbuję to zrobić "normalnie".

EDIT: Zapomniałem napisac, że nie potrzebujemy mplayerplug-in, żeby oglądać filmy z neta. Przydatne jest to dla userów korzystających z architektury 64-bitowej, gdzie instalacja mplayerplug-in pociąga ze sobą kompilację mplayera, który jak wiadomo się nie kompiluje na tej architekturze. Coś tam się chyba dało zrobić żeby mplayerplug-in odpalić na amd64, ale po co się bawić skoro istnieje gotowe rozwiązanie   :Wink:  . To tak OT.

----------

## przemos

A dziala wam to http://wptv.wp.pl/news.html pod firefoxem? Bo u mnie chodzą w zasadzie wszystkie filmy typu youtube, wrzuta, teledyski z interii, teledyski z onetu w zasadzie prawie wszystko (poza wlasnie wptv). Wiec mam pytanie - generalnie do osob ktorym chodzi wiekszosc filmow pod FF - czy chodzi wam wptv czy jednak to tylko moj problem.

i686

Firefox

mplayer-plugin

useragent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)

----------

## c2p

U mnie ta strona zawiesza firefoksa.

----------

## Paczesiowa

przemos ta stronka jest dziwna. mplayerplug-in zaczyba wczytywac film i nagle zwiecha X-ow kompletna (xmms dalej gra) jedyne co pozostaje to reboot za pomoca trzech kroli. pod firefoxem jest to samo z tym ze mplayerplug-in zawiesza X-y ale slysze dzwiek z tego filmiku.

jaka wersja mplayerplug-in? ja mam 3.35 z GTHREAD_LIBS="/lib/libpthread.so" bo inaczej w operze nie dziala w ogole mplayerplug-in 3.3x

----------

## Yaro

U mnie odpala się jakaś reklama wp i się mplayer wyłącza. Nic się nie wiesza.

----------

## Paczesiowa

wlasnie magicznie w operze zaczely dzialac teledyski na onecie. wystarczy maskowac sie jako ie. dziwne ale nie narzekam.

----------

## przemos

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> U mnie odpala się jakaś reklama wp i się mplayer wyłącza. Nic się nie wiesza.

 

No wlasnie mam to samo - pojawia sie ta reklama z logo wp i podpis "ładowanie cośtam..." (wyraźnie jest to filmik a nie obraz graficzny) i na tym koniec, a w zasadzie wpada to w taką pętlę - to pojawia się, to znika ten filmik. Czyli wychodziłoby na to, że nikomu nie chodzi wpTV?

----------

## Paczesiowa

juz wiadomo czemu teledyski na onecie dzialaja normalnie:]

kawalek stronki jaki teraz onet wyswietla: 

http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/2449/onetuo6.jpg

no to mozemy sie cieszyc.

----------

